
GitLab 11.2 released with live preview in the Web IDE and Android project import - jbergstroem
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/08/22/gitlab-11-2-released/
======
shafiqissani
Love the web ide features in this release!

~~~
sytse
Thank you, great to hear that! And thanks to Ives from CodeSandbox who made
the live preview happen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17816665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17816665)

